# My new F750



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Well today I completed my deal on my new weapon. It is a 2011 F750 and I cant wait until its ready to roll! I put a 10ft Western HD blade on it , with a Swanson stainless 10 ton salter. Also for the summer I put a dump body and a tarp on it for my landscape/construction work. I hope this truck together with my 570 case will be a good duo and complete some of the bigger work I wanted last year !! 
MIKE.. tymusic


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrats I loved my hd 10 nice combo


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

*f750*



ponyboy;1311143 said:


> Congrats I loved my hd 10 nice combo


Thanks I hope it works well for me.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice ride, although I wouldn't be too sure how the Western will hold up to that much weight. 

When I bought mine and built it, a Monroe 10' reversible was only $1K more. Other than hoses and scraper edges, it's never seen the repair shop.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't know what the rest of your fleet is but congratulations on getting a decent-sized truck. You'll get a lot of work out of it. What are the axle capacities on it? Your spreader's a 10-ton or 10-yard one? Our 6-wheel Internationals (fronts 16K lbs, rears 23K lbs) will carry a 10-ton spreader with no problem with the 12-foot Coté plow and side wing, but, loaded, the unit would be seriously over the legal limits here. Luckily, in the middle of a snowstorm, the Controle Routier usually have better things to do than hassle salt trucks.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats! Pictures?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I think he meant 10 yard


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats that should be a nice truck and a good work unit. tymusic


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

*thanks*



Spucel;1311395 said:


> Congrats! Pictures?


When its all put together and on the road I will post lots of pics, and if possible maybe even a video....thanks for all your thoughts.. :salute:


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds sexy !!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

This is like saying you banged a model and dont show pics of her


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I love our 10' hd also. That baby can move some snow. Cops also love it cos it's over the legal length to travel on the roads


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1312527 said:


> This is like saying you banged a model and dont show pics of her


x2.........


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

congrats on the new rig


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Superior L & L;1312540 said:


> I love our 10' hd also. That baby can move some snow. Cops also love it cos it's over the legal length to travel on the roads


How so? Can't it angle enough to be under 102"?

My Monroe is just fine, even 11' Monroes can angle to under 102".


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

dfd9;1313425 said:


> How so? Can't it angle enough to be under 102"?
> 
> My Monroe is just fine, even 11' Monroes can angle to under 102".


The State of Michigan Measures The Plow.....Doe's Not Matter What angle the Plow is at..A 10 foot plow is still 10 feet....


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Matson Snow;1313446 said:


> The State of Michigan Measures The Plow.....Doe's Not Matter What angle the Plow is at..A 10 foot plow is still 10 feet....


Interesting.

Then any vehicle is overwidth. Open the doors and you're over 102". Drop the doors on a toolbox and you're over 102".

What about batwing mowers that are folded to meet the 102" requirement?

Or a folding ProTech or Daniel's?

What about the Ebling backblades that are 14' or 16' wide.

This gets back to the old story about the lady with the fishing pole and tackle and no license and isn't fishing when stopped by the CO. He says she needs a license because she has the equipment to fish. She says you have the equipment to rape me, but you didn't. Case closed.

For that matter, every vehicle on the road has the ability to speed, but they aren't ticketed for speeding. Or not stopping at stop signs\red lights. Just because the ability is there doesn't make one guilty of a crime.

I'd fight it and it should be won fairly easily.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Sound like a nice truck, congrats. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice, can't wait for pictures. What engine did you get?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1313446 said:


> The State of Michigan Measures The Plow.....Doe's Not Matter What angle the Plow is at..A 10 foot plow is still 10 feet....


Somebody needs a size 14 EEE boot up their arse.  Then ask them if that was over width. :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1313597 said:


> Somebody needs a size 14 EEE boot up their arse.  Then ask them if that was over width. :laughing:


They will sell you a Permit for the Plow.....But it is per county....So you have to buy a permit for each county that truck will go...I think the cost is over a $100 per county...payup

The time they got me....It was in an old County/DOT truck and it was for the Belly Blade....It was on an angle and measured 11 Feet.....The weighman wanted me to hold the other end of the tape measure....


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Matson Snow;1313605 said:


> They will sell you a Permit for the Plow.....But it is per county....So you have to buy a permit for each county that truck will go...I think the cost is over a $100 per county...payup
> 
> The time they got me....It was in an old County/DOT truck and it was for the Belly Blade....It was on an angle and measured 11 Feet.....The weighman wanted me to hold the other end of the tape measure....


Screw that. But guess if you be a dik about it they will fine you more. You should see some of the stuff that gets roaded here in winter time not to methionine some of the trucks that are driven in summer time.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Matson Snow;1313605 said:


> They will sell you a Permit for the Plow.....But it is per county....So you have to buy a permit for each county that truck will go...I think the cost is over a $100 per county...payup
> 
> The time they got me....It was in an old County/DOT truck and it was for the Belly Blade....It was on an angle and measured 11 Feet.....The weighman wanted me to hold the other end of the tape measure....


Should've pleaded the 5th


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1313605 said:


> .....The weighman wanted me to hold the other end of the tape measure....


Should have been an easy fix then.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

cretebaby;1313897 said:


> Should have been an easy fix then.


Got that right!

I *KNEW *I should have held him responsible for that ticket.:whistling:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1314552 said:


> Got that right!
> 
> I *KNEW *I should have held him responsible for that ticket.:whistling:
> 
> :laughing::laughing:...Yup, You should have....To late now....:laughing:


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

*??*

This was its first trip out (F750), and the belt started screaming, and the people who did the install already changed a pulley and the belt !! WTF :realmad: 
and the truck never worked lastnight except for picking up coffee as the weather was steady at plus 1 all night .Thumbs Up


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

awful expensive coffee truck


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

swtiih;1365474 said:


> awful expensive coffee truck


 tell me about it....


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

mikegooseman;1365427 said:


> This was its first trip out (F750), and the belt started screaming, and the people who did the install already changed a pulley and the belt !! WTF :realmad:
> and the truck never worked lastnight except for picking up coffee as the weather was steady at plus 1 all night .Thumbs Up


Usually the belts squeal because they are lose. The one's on our clutch pump stretch a bit and then the squeal.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

cet;1365485 said:


> Usually the belts squeal because they are lose. The one's on our clutch pump stretch a bit and then the squeal.


 OK.... Dell services has 2 also and we sat at tim hortons last night for an hour, no screaming from their units, however they got the install done somewhere else, and I already called those people today to book my truck in ASAP... I am not very happy with the people I delt with, and to add they had the truck back all of lastweek just to change a pulley and a belt (2hours tops of labour) and its still not right !....IDK


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Where was it at Twin Equipment? I asked if they could fix the hydro lines on my International 4700 last year they said they were busy but could fit it in. Called them up to book a time after i completed the sale.. Ya we are too busy.. Dumb *ucks. 

You have no luck with trucks you had issues with that GMC 3500 you bought last year


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Grassman09;1365524 said:


> Where was it at Twin Equipment? I asked if they could fix the hydro lines on my International 4700 last year they said they were busy but could fit it in. Called them up to book a time after i completed the sale.. Ya we are too busy.. Dumb *ucks.
> 
> You have no luck with trucks you had issues with that GMC 3500 you bought last year


 I guess your right, I have no luck with sh*t with license plates!! And no it wasn't Twin, it was DEL- Diesel Equipment limited in Scarbourough, they did all my hydraulic lines, belts and the dump body etc..... the dealer I deal with for my trucks used to deal with Walker, this year they used Drive products for the plow and salter, I have no problem with them...And did I mention how DEL stripped or cross threaded my fuel cap, and when I filled it up last night I was unable to get the cap back on !! today they told me and my sales rep that they never did that !! I guess it was the ghost of Christmas past. :realmad:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Crummy deal. Drive looks like they do some good work but definitely not cheap. How come your dealer didn't get drive to do it all?


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Grassman09;1372391 said:


> Crummy deal. Drive looks like they do some good work but definitely not cheap. How come your dealer didn't get drive to do it all?


 Good question !.. Drive products also missed a bunch of little things like loose fittings, never greased my salter, grade 5 bolts(only 4 of them ) etc... I am not too happy with drive or DEL at this point, but today it all got fixed and now the salter has lots of strobes and all is well, my dealer and sales rep really went to bat for me on this one. The bill today was under 3 grand to fix all of the mistakes, and all my dealers rep told me was they wanted me to be mobile and operating at full capacity with no headaches, they are great people up in Uxbridge and I recommend Williamson to anyone, thanks to James Fullerton !Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Good to hear you got it sorted out.
Do you instructions on how to post some pics of this bad boy?...Or am I missing something here? :laughing:


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

any pics for us?


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

JLsDmax;1379466 said:


> any pics for us?


 Sorry been real busy but if you look at my profile you will see my pics....thanks Mike tymusic


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

nice looking fleet


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

mikegooseman;1372924 said:


> Good question !.. Drive products also missed a bunch of little things like loose fittings, never greased my salter, grade 5 bolts(only 4 of them ) etc... I am not too happy with drive or DEL at this point, but today it all got fixed and now the salter has lots of strobes and all is well, my dealer and sales rep really went to bat for me on this one. The bill today was under 3 grand to fix all of the mistakes, and all my dealers rep told me was they wanted me to be mobile and operating at full capacity with no headaches, they are great people up in Uxbridge and I recommend Williamson to anyone, thanks to James Fullerton !Thumbs Up


So u had to shell out a extra $3000 to fix what was not done right in the 1st place?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mikegooseman;1311126 said:


> Well today I completed my deal on my new weapon. It is a 2011 F750 and I cant wait until its ready to roll! I put a 10ft Western HD blade on it , with a Swanson stainless 10 ton salter. Also for the summer I put a dump body and a tarp on it for my landscape/construction work. I hope this truck together with my 570 case will be a good duo and complete some of the bigger work I wanted last year !!
> MIKE.. tymusic


Where is your Swanson Stainless spreader
If its the orange one I didnt know they would paint stainless
From your pics is that a 4x4 model F750


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

You can have as wide of blade as you want as long as your under 102" while transporting or on any state or county road. Unless your a municipality of course and your out plowing these roads. We had a tandem dump with a belly blade and if I remember it correctly, a ten foot blade. Well at full angle it was at 108" so they warned us, so we went back and cut the mold board down. The upper corner on one side and the lower corner opposite side( and cutting edge) and we were all good to go. Just had to remember to angle it correctly before passing the DOT.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Antlerart06;1380049 said:


> Where is your Swanson Stainless spreader
> If its the orange one I didnt know they would paint stainless
> From your pics is that a 4x4 model F750


The stainless would have taken too long to arrive, so I didn't want to chance it, they had that one on the groung so I took it and saved 3 grand......plus most of us know you don't paint a stainless..Thumbs Up


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

swtiih;1379896 said:


> nice looking fleet


 Thanks, now that all the bugs are gone hope we all make some money this year.... :yow!:


----------

